# 8440 John Deere Frame Cracked



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

I have a 8440 john deere with a cracked frame. Anyone ever had this problem? I know the frames will twist and cause engine problems but never new they would crack. I was thinking about plating both sides of the frame, just curious if anyone has heard of this being done.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Not knowing where the crack is or how big it is and the width of the crack you could do a few things. 1: you could weld the entire crack and be fine. 2: weld the crack and sistern two plates on each side of the crack and weld them on. 3: if knowing the frame is known to twist I would weld a plate down the whole frame to strengthen it. There is more that may need to be done for this but need pictures


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

I would do number 2


----------



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

Each side of the tractor is cracking around where the tow hooks are bolted on, and also where the front motor mounts are at.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hollhay said:


> Each side of the tractor is cracking around where the tow hooks are bolted on, and also where the front motor mounts are at.


Can ya take some pics....


----------



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

I will get some pics today


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Neighbor had one of those, I believe JD had a kit to address the problem. I'm not sure just adding a plate to either side of the frame will solve it as it might just cause it to crack elsewhere once you stiffen that part up.


----------



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

hollhay said:


> I will get some pics today


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

For the tow hooks I would take them off and weld the crack and then put a plate below them. Drill holes for the bolt heads and put a washer on the heads because those cracks right there look like they got there from pulling something and all the stress goes on the bolt heads which don't have much metal to grip on to. Just make the plate like 6" to give the hooks more metal and strength to them. Won't affect the rest of the tractor and you don't even need to weld the new plate just the tow hook bolts.

Would need picture of other area to help with that


----------

